# Convertir 12v dc en 9v dc



## guiador (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola, tengo instalado un microfono manos libre para la emisora de CB (radioaficionado) y este al ser preamplificado lleva una pila de 9V. Pues esta pila se gasta y es un engorro tener que cambiarla. Mi pregunta es como puedo reducir los 12v de la bateria del coche a los 9v que son los que usa el micro.  He encontrado en la red algo donde dice de ponerle un componente, incluso me da un numero  _7089_. Ruego me especifiquen como debo pedirlo en la tienda de electronica y como deberia montarlo.  

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Si solamente quieres alimentar tu microfono electret no hace falta una fuente, solamente aumenta el valor de la resistencia de alimentacin-polarizacion del electret un 30-40% y lo tomas de tus 12VCC de la bateria de coche (El lugar ideal es desde tu transmisor de BC, asi usas los filtros que este ya posee)


----------



## guiador (Oct 29, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta. El micro manos libres me lo hizo un compañero y lo alimento con pila, no quisiera modificar nada de el ya que va muy bien y me interesaria modificar los 12v a 9v para alimentarlo.
Tendré encuenta su sugerencia, gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

OKIs

En ese caso pasamos al plan "B", fuente con integrado regulador LM7809

Fijate en el datasheet como se conecta, en caso de dudas comenta.


----------



## guiador (Oct 29, 2007)

Magnifico, eso es lo que buscaba, el regulador integrado  LM7809. Gracias me ha sido de mucha ayuda.


----------

